

Email rejected on sending due to content? - geophile

This is bizarre. I am trying to send an email containing this link:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;newslamp.com&#x2F;post&#x2F;158516&#x2F;home-made-robot-doing-a-perfect-quadruple-backflip<p>This is going out through my ISP (RCN), to stmp.rcn.com. I&#x27;m doing this from Canada, using the OS X mail client. When I try sending, the error message says:<p><pre><code>    Sending the message content to the server failed.

    Select a different outgoing mail server from the list below 
    or click Try Later to leave the message in your Outbox until 
    it can be sent.
</code></pre>
- If I change the email message by adding text: fail<p>- If I modify the url after the domain name: fail<p>- If I change the &quot;http&quot; to &quot;ahttp&quot; (for example): fail<p>- If I remove &quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;&quot;: fail<p>- If I <i>change the domain name</i>: email goes out<p>It&#x27;s not an intermittent problem -- I&#x27;ve tried this about seven times by now, and it is completely reproducible.<p>What would explain this behavior? How can I figure out where the rejection is happening (mail client? mail server? Some server between here and there?)
======
smartwater
Lookup failed after 1 name servers timed out or responded non-authoritatively

f.gtld-servers.net 192.35.51.30 NON-AUTH 0 ms Timeout after 3 sec

------
schrodingersCat
This is really a question for stack-exchange. Try sending from webmail client
perhaps?

